# Happy with OMD and Panasonic 35-100 and battery life -some info on 75, 45 and 100-300



## The_Traveler (May 19, 2013)

Shot with the OMD, the Pan 35-100 yesterday for the first time.
It was a dull and uninspiring day weather-wise and the soccer game was a bit of a downer (my grandson's team was up against an older, much better team).

However, the OMD set on multiple exposure was great. 
Autofocus was right on, images were sharp and clear.
The weight was minimal - especially compared to the FF equivalent.

This was only the second recharge on the batteries set and I am at 430+ exposures on one battery with no signs of exhaustion.
Much, much better than first time around.

I also had the opportunity to shoot a friend's 75 1.8 and a 100-300.
75 was immensely sharp and quite nice - a bit long for portraits but nice.
The pan 100-300 was surprisingly sharp but not to the extent I'd want so I will hold out for the promised 150 prime lens.

I have ordered a 45 1.8 in black from Japan for a terrific price. 283 USD incl shipping
The online retailer is an enormous conglomerate and the price, including shipping, is 100 less than best price in US. Rakuten: Global Market - Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## Ron Evers (May 19, 2013)

You will love the 45/1.8 Lew.  I wonder why you seem to prefer the bulkier Pany lenses.  

I am finding my Oly 40-150 my fave walk-about lens which I find myself using on the long side more often than the short.

I hope to add the Oly 75-300 II to my kit this year.  

Here are three with the Oly 40-150 taken this morning.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 19, 2013)

I tried these before buying and liked them a great deal.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 19, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I tried these before buying and liked them a great deal.



I do not know, to what you reference Lew, the Pans or what?

I should have complimented the soccer shots.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 19, 2013)

yes, the lenses


----------

